# Vintage Klipsch for surround sound



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Anybody have any experience using vintage style klipsch speakers like cornwalls, herreseys or khorns for 5.1 surround?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Many moons ago Good Vibes out of Lafayette, IN had a HT demo room with that stuff. They were using Klipschorn speakers as left and right. Not sure what they used for center and surrounds other then it was all Klipsch and they were all pretty big speakers. I remember buying a stereo VCR, so this was some time ago, but they had a demo THX laser disk going and they blasted it for me.

To this day, I'm not sure I've heard anything as loud. So ya, they can work, BUT if you are going used, watch the used quality and wear and tear. Also try and match the three fronts. I would think they would need to be placed under a projection screen, or if you go with a standard center channel, it might be hard to match the L/R speakers.

From what I've read, the older stuff was designed for lots of SPLs before it was easy to get a lot of power out of amps. While they still hold popularity today, I think the modern stuff is really going to work just as well with modern AVRs. Now, if you are after the loudest possible equipment, then horn loaded stuff with power gives you what you need.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

SQCherokee said:


> Anybody have any experience using vintage style klipsch speakers like cornwalls, herreseys or khorns for 5.1 surround?


Hello,
While I have no personal experience using Models as described, I have no doubt that they would work fantastically in a 5.1 setup. Considering the efficiency and dynamic range of the Models you listed, they would provide for an amazing Sound System. Mostly a matter of whether or not you have space to accommodate Speakers that large.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

What did you decide Binger?


----------

